

How to make bacon cut through steel - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/06/how-to-make-bacon-cut-through-steel.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the guidelines:

    
    
        Please submit the original source.  If a
        blog post reports on something they found
        on another site, submit the latter. 
    

Also, previously posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=563827>

That was two and a half months ago and replies are no longer possible, so if
you want to comment, you have to do it here.

